# Which Wheel Sealant Poll



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi Guys, been doing lots of research on wheel sealants, my wheels are semi-matt painted finish and diamond cut! So picking a wheel sealant is annoying me as most provide a gloss finish, so Gyeon Rim is winning for me. I would like to get your thoughts on which one you guys prefer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use Raceglaze nano wheel sealant and it's very easy to use / apply and gives great results.

Spray on, wipe over, buff off, leave for an hour and repeat and with 2 applications, should get 6 month protection.

Bear in mind though, my alloys are diamond cut, but gloss finish


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> I use Raceglaze nano wheel sealant and it's very easy to use / apply and gives great results.
> 
> Spray on, wipe over, buff off, leave for an hour and repeat and with 2 applications, should get 6 month protection.
> 
> Bear in mind though, my alloys are diamond cut, but gloss finish


This is what I use on my diamond cut alloys :thumb:


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Well one thing's for sure, Poorboys Wheel Sealant is a misnomer!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Two that are not on your list that I use are ODK momentum and soft99’s fusso coat :thumb: both of which I have had good results with:thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

JR1982 said:


> Two that are not on your list that I use are ODK momentum and soft99's fusso coat :thumb: both of which I have had good results with:thumb:


Don't make it even harder for me mate :lol:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Gyeon Rim for me. Poorboys was ok, but only lasted a month at most. The gyeon on my octavia vrs wheels has been on for 12 months and is still holding on nicely.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

TBF you have listed a number of wheel sealants with very different properties.

A bit like asking which LSP, a wax or a "ceramic type" sealant.

Both types have pros and cons such as ease and speed of use versus longevity.
e.g wax paste type are easy to apply, easy to remove if you mess up and quick to apply outside. Ceramics are more fussy, hard to remove if you misapply, need to cure in a dry environment for 24 hours plus, but have a plus side of added durability. Horses for courses.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Only ever used C5 now for 5 years


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine for me. Great stuff.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

If you want a ceramic then go for Gyeon, if you don't then go for Wowo's Crystal Sealant. You get far more, it's easier to use and you can use it on the rest of your car too.


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

CarPro DLUX for me topped with Reload :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not listed on the poll but for me it's Swiss Vax Auto Bhan. brilliant stuff.


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

C5 for the last 18 months no complaints, just got some more to re-do but they're still so easy to clean and beading well.
Heard good things about Gyeon rims and Polished Bliss rate it the best they've used !!


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Voted for other. FK1000P for me!


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies and votes guys, I have a tub of FK1000p and always thought it would do the job for some quick protection. I think I will use that until I do a full decon and refurb and then seal with Gyeon Rim, it seems to be the upcoming one from what I read, although C5 is killing this poll, tough decisions.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Wowos is the only one I've used, but so impressed with it that I've not thought about using another kind, although the amount of people choosing C5 is making me consider a change, especially if people are getting 12 months out of it!!!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Planet Polish. I am surprised Poorboys has 6 votes at this relatively early stage.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive always got on well with CarPro DLUX


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Dont go near poorboys unless you like throwing money down the drain. Beyond useless. Gyeon Rim was applied to mine and so far the performance has been better than C5 which i used religiously before. Both will do you well, but imo Gyeon is the better of the two.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

TDG Raspberry Wheel Seal

Very easy to use and very effective too :thumb:


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Demetri said:


> TDG Raspberry Wheel Seal
> 
> Very easy to use and very effective too :thumb:


+1 on the TDG. Really easy to use. Not sure on durability as It's so easy to use. Just gets a wet coat top up each wash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Carpro DLUK or just C quartz worked well for me for years on my Matt wheels on merc I went gyeon rim seems to also have worked well


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Another vote for Wowos Crystal Sealant. Lasts ages and looks great on the whole car.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

FK1000p or Planet Polish wheel seal and shine for me.

Kev


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

Have used C5 on my dad's Volvo with the matt black/matt silver alloys and it works brilliantly - nearly a year on the car, with minimal washing in between, as I am lazy, and they still was up beautifully. Will be redone in the summer, including the barrels and no increase in gloss at all - also with matt alloys it makes it easier to see where you have already covered!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Gyeon and gtechniq last the longest. Depends what you clean them with. Someone who uses a wheel cleaner every wash vs someone who uses ph shampoo will get two different results. Like most things opinions are subjective. Any protection is better than none


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Wheels off then C5 for 5 years over 4 cars. As long as you don't use harsh cleaners it lasts 9-12 months. 

I top mine with spray of C2 V3 just on the faces every couple of months, then use Gyeon Wetcoat once a month through winter.

Will be trying Gyeon Rim next time..


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Another vote for Planet Polish Wheel Deal & Shine :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5449425&postcount=9


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’d love to try either Gyeon or GTechniq but I’m using up a tub of FK1000p. I use it on my wife’s car and any wheels I do. I’d imagine I’ll still be using it in 10 years given the size of tin so I’ll hold off for now on trying something else.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

My vote goes with FK1000P too. Fantastic all round product.


----------

